# '13 Factory Bose rear shelve speakers blown?



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not a guy stereo at all. I just bought a crashed '13 Eco with the Bose stereo. Besides the fact that Bose stereo makes the dash harder to find and more expensive (passenger bag deployed), the rear speakers seem to be blown. The trunk had 2" of water in it when I bought the car, so moisture may have caused some of the issue. It's not moldy at all, so I believe the water was the trunk being open during recent heavy rains. I've read on Audi forums that Bose speakers come unglued prematurely, and that flexible craft glue makes a quality fix. The speakers are only about $35 ea from the dealer. Is there a proper way to troubleshoot if the issue lie in the speakers? Are there a better quality drop in replacement for $100/pr or less? Thanks


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've personally never seen a Cruze with Bose speakers.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

The Cruze factory upgrade speakers are Pioneer.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

They are Pioneer speakers. I have the build sheet and it reads Bose system.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

That is odd, because my build sheet reads option code UQA - Pioneer. UQA is associated with the Bose system in other GM vehicles, which may be where the confusion lies. Rest assured, you do have the Pioneer system.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice to know that the build sheet states that but we would need to see a copy of that Sir. 

You more than likely have other problems to go along with the Audio issues besides the factory installed speakers..

I would think that if water was present in the trunk then there is definitely a contamination to many electronic components and the wring harness.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

brian v said:


> That's Nice to know that the build sheet states that but we would need to see a copy of that Sir.
> 
> You more than likely have other problems to go along with the Audio issues besides the factory installed speakers..
> 
> I would think that if water was present in the trunk then there is definitely a contamination to many electronic components and the wring harness.


Do you mean the Heisenberg compensators?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

There have been several threads on blown 6x9s in the rear. Mainly an issue with the driver I mean that in both ways


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> That's Nice to know that the build sheet states that but we would need to see a copy of that Sir.
> 
> You more than likely have other problems to go along with the Audio issues besides the factory installed speakers..
> 
> I would think that if water was present in the trunk then there is definitely a contamination to many electronic components and the wring harness.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> There have been several threads on blown 6x9s in the rear. Mainly an issue with the driver I mean that in both ways


I've only owned the car for a week, so it wasn't me! I don't think any water got physically on the components.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Gus_Mahn said:


>



Now you will have to compare these codes with the listed codes in the glove compartment . If the code is present then ahh OK ..

I would thuroughly examine the Amp in the trunk and any and all Harness connection in the trunk . 2 ' of water is enough to warrant a thurough going over and cleaning ..
Pay special attention to the Harness and it's connections .
But hay you have been down this road a few times already . as far as the rear speakers . Aftermarket substitutions are ok to ..


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Do you mean the Heisenberg compensators?


 Did you want another trophy ?

The Amp is located in the trunk TomKo besides other connections in the wiring harness .. Take every thing out of your Diesel trunk and show us that what ever you call it ya Goofie Ball .
Ahh .....................


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

brian v said:


> Did you want another trophy ?
> 
> The Amp is located in the trunk TomKo besides other connections in the wiring harness .. Take every thing out of your Diesel trunk and show us that what ever you call it ya Goofie Ball .
> Ahh .....................


Brian - I'm still waiting for my first...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Brian - I'm still waiting for my first...



That's Nice Tomko . Maybe Eddy will give ya 1 or 2 of his when he responds to your question BTW. 

Hay Eddy Q Tip and up to AG ... Yeah Q Tip Eddy ...................


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I pulled the deck cover, and neither speaker appears to have any tears. What I did notice is that the speaker's movement is rough as I push down on the cone. I'd assume that means the speaker has some issues with the winding or magnet. I can get factory replacements for about $40/ea, so if someone has a recommendation on aftermarket replacements, I'm willing to give them a shot up to $150.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The Madisound Speaker Store

Oh my bad there are no 6x9 s .

Sonic electronics ..Amazon .Flea Bay .. take your pic ....


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> The Madisound Speaker Store
> 
> Oh my bad there are no 6x9 s .
> 
> Sonic electronics ..Amazon .Flea Bay .. take your pic ....


Thanks for the strong reply. I know little about stereo, and I want OE sound quality or better. What about these http://www.amazon.com/Infinity-Reference-9632cf-Performance-Loudspeaker/dp/B002CIU78I#Ask


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I like infinity .. just not the subs .. and yeah those are decent enough for your requirements .

Do yourself a favior and test the signal from the amp to that point in the speaker wiring before you upgrade to a bettter speaker . Simply attach a different speaker that you know functions to the signal wires at the deck where you would install the new speakers .. Trouble shooting before hand comes in handý to solving potential problems by eliminating the possible .


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Tang Band W69-1042J 6"x9" Subwoofer

you'd have to fabricate some mounts, but that is not too terribly difficult


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Beelzebubba said:


> Tang Band W69-1042J 6"x9" Subwoofer
> 
> you'd have to fabricate some mounts, but that is not too terribly difficult


Those look interesting but they are 8 ohm vs the factory 2.5 ohm. My (weak) understanding is that higher ohm speakers require more power and heavier wiring.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Honestly, the rear deck speakers in the Pioneer system are just for bass. Just make it easy on yourself and get the cheapest OEM factory replacements you can get your hands on.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Gus_Mahn said:


> My (weak) understanding is that higher ohm speakers require more power and heavier wiring.


The amp won't be able to deliver it's advertised power with the higher ohms. You need more voltage (higher powered amp). Heavier wiring isn't needed as the current will be less than if you had 4 ohm speakers.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Gus_Mahn said:


> Those look interesting but they are 8 ohm vs the factory 2.5 ohm. My (weak) understanding is that higher ohm speakers require more power and heavier wiring.


Oops.

They are 8 ohm, I didn't even check the specs.

I got my full range 3" replacement speakers for my Hondaline Kenwood from them. The quality of the speaker was very good (especially compared to nearly 30 year old weathered Kenwood speakers)


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Gus_Mahn said:


> Those look interesting but they are 8 ohm vs the factory 2.5 ohm. My (weak) understanding is that higher ohm speakers require more power and heavier wiring.


Research Ohms Law .. It is a Mathematical equation utilizing Ohms Law .
Ohms is a given resistance to the signal introduced .
Resistance will create heat and temperature extremes .


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> Research Ohms Law .. It is a Mathematical equation utilizing Ohms Law .
> Ohms is a given resistance to the signal introduced .
> Resistance will create heat and temperature extremes .


E=IR I'm familiar with Ohm's law. I don't really need to use it here, since I'm only changing parts not designing a system.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Just giving you some rules that should be considered Gus ..and you are right your just replacing a couple of Drivers ..

Is the amp OK ?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

To be honest your best bet is to add a new amp to the factory setup and go with the TBs or an aftermarket sub box combo


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Gus_Mahn said:


> E=IR I'm familiar with Ohm's law. I don't really need to use it here, since I'm only changing parts not designing a system.


Well, if we want to get mathematical, P = V^2/R. V is determined by the amp. R is the speaker. P is the power. So 8 ohms is only half the power (3dB) of a 4 ohm speaker. It may not be as loud, but it will work fine. It will be 6dB down from a 2 ohm. (It takes 10dB or 1/10th the power to sound "half as loud".)

Actual sound volume will also depend on speaker efficiency.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I got stock speakers for $27 ea. Hopefully that takes care of the issue.


----------

